# British Tanker Company Ltd/Edmund Miller



## Osaka1941 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking for information on our grandfather, Capt Edmund Lightly Miller, who was a Master for British Tanker Company and on some of tankers he sailed on - British Reliance, British Major, Suram, cira 1919 onwards


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Osaka
This may be his WWII medal entitlement Edmund Lightly Miller Dis A No 7000035 DoB 04 December 1896

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4497816&queryType=1&resultcount=1

This could be his WWI entitlement
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8502260&queryType=1&resultcount=1

Ray


----------

